# How to RooT "SonyEricsson XPERIA PLAY (R800i)"?



## MetoMeto (Oct 18, 2019)

*Hi guys!*

I wouldnt bother anyone here, but hey, its more fun talking to you guys than browsing alone in the dark (also im a noob). 

Anyway, i bought the greatest playstation phone, the used (virgin) "Xperia Play (R800i)" phone, and by virgin i mean its not rooted, a granny used it to call her son and thats it. Its in a good condition ans do on....

So it has Crash bandicoot preinstalled and other stuff. I installed some emulators and to my surprise they work extraordinary well for such an old device!

So anyway...I wanted to *RooT it* because..why not..actually it's not because of "why not", i wanted to remove ALL the bloatware because there are TON of them and i (we) hate them with passion!!! 

Also i wanted it to be unlocked, so to speak, so i can, IF i decide (_that depends on whats best for me_) to install some other android version.
I saw there is Android 4.0 or something ROM, not official ofc, clean and as i heard better for gaming, which is why i wanted this phone (_well actually the truth of the matter is that i bought it because of the gamepad and i LOVE it! All phones should have this, seriously!!!_)

But i will install a ROM if i see and is confirmed that everything works fine with it, and that controller works fine, no bugs, and that there is performance boost and better or same battery...othervise, ill stay on original Android 2.3.4...
So if some of you can conirm me all that and help me with it later...

But for now, im interested about The best ONE click method of RooT-ing my Xperia PLAY, and where i can get it?
I mean..there are A LOT of tutorials and IDK which one is relevant and the best one...

------------------------------------------------------------
So i got "*SonyEricsson XPERIA Play (R800i)*"
with build number "*4.0.2.A.0.69*"
Running Android version "*2.3.4.*" (maybe in near future ill install never android but for now i need root for removing bloatware, hence releasing space.)
------------------------------------------------------------

I appreciate your help. Thanks! )

_(Xperia PLAY is love!)






_


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Oct 21, 2019)

first things first. find out what version of android is running on it. then you can attempt a corresponding exploit for it to gain root access.


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 22, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> first things first. find out what version of android is running on it. then you can attempt a corresponding exploit for it to gain root access.


Right! Sorry! Essentials....

Anyway, thanks for reply!

-------------------------------------------------------
So i got "*SonyEricsson XPERIA Play (R800i)*"
with build number "*4.0.2.A.0.69*"
Running Android version "*2.3.4.*"
-------------------------------------------------------

It's never been RooT-ed as i know.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Oct 22, 2019)

Full disclaimer I can’t confirm if this works or not but feel free to try it at your own risk: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2100330.         If you do decide to go for it. Best of luck


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 22, 2019)

I will try but i dont think it will work cause that build is lover than mine because mine is build .69 
I mean i read builds .69 has locked boot loader..i think (noob here)

But will try!


----------



## zfreeman (Oct 22, 2019)

unlock bootloader (r800i only): https://developer.sony.com/develop/open-devices/get-started/unlock-bootloader/
drivers: https://userscloud.com/ckq5c1kxytyw
Flashtool: http://uploaded.net/file/1j0zg770
custom ROM: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2366002


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 22, 2019)

zfreeman said:


> drivers: https://userscloud.com/ckq5c1kxytyw
> Flashtool: http://uploaded.net/file/1j0zg770
> custom ROM: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2366002



Hello!

Thanks for the link!

Have you tried this yourself?


----------



## zfreeman (Oct 22, 2019)

Sort of. I've never had an r800i; it's the only model Sony will bootloader-unlock. But you can root all r800. You just have to use a custom ROM with a locked/signed bootloader.

The later versions of Android seem like they have more overhead, so I just stayed on Gingerbread. Fortunately, there are custom ROMs for gaming that have locked/signed bootloaders; that's what I use.

Recommendations:
Cola6: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1442557
xElite Gamer 2.0: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2366002


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 22, 2019)

I see...ill look into those. Thanks!

Well for now ill be happy just to root it, cause there is A LOT of junk in there that takes up space tbh

Also, are performance boost and battery boost really that good with custom roms as people say or is there a catch?


----------



## zfreeman (Oct 22, 2019)

In this case, I would say yes. The phone is pretty anemic. It needs anything it can get.

downloads
custom recovery .APK
PC-to-Android .APK installer
drivers
[r800x] Cola6 ROM
[r800i r800at] xEliteGamer 2.0 ROM
[r800i] [r800at] Nandroid backup
flashtool-0.9.18.6-windows installer
R800x_3.0.1.E.0.88_Verizon.ftf
flashtool-0.9.22.3-windows installer
R800i_4.0.2.A.0.58_Enhanced.ftf


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 22, 2019)

zfreeman said:


> In this case, I would say yes. The phone is pretty anemic. It needs anything it can get.
> 
> custom recovery .APK: https://www.mediafire.com/file/btz0i5izh8g1sxd/CWM_Installer-v5.apk/file
> PC-to-Android .APK installer: https://www.mediafire.com/file/8s1b20i0zafw62i/ApkInstaller.exe/file
> ...


Oh wow, thats pretty helpfull! Thanks a lot!


----------



## zfreeman (Oct 22, 2019)

You can reflash official .FTF ROMs with Flashtool to fix any softbricks.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 22, 2019)

Can I turn hp elite X3 windows phone to android?


----------



## zfreeman (Oct 22, 2019)

Mohammed2935 said:


> Can I turn hp elite X3 windows phone to android?


Maybe: https://www.windowslatest.com/2017/08/05/install-android-on-lumia/


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 24, 2019)

zfreeman said:


> In this case, I would say yes. The phone is pretty anemic. It needs anything it can get.
> 
> downloads
> custom recovery .APK
> ...


I just now sat down to do this.

I like that pc to android apk installer, i was looking for something like that.

Anyway, about custom rom for gamers..... i see there is this xEliteGamer 2.0 rom..is that 2.0 android or...?
Cause i was thinking if i do install new rom, that it would be 4.0 for compatibility for emulators and such. android 2 is pretty old imo...

What do you think?


----------



## zfreeman (Oct 24, 2019)

I just remember it was a pain to find any compatible ROM. If you can use another one, go for it. However, most emulators are compatible with Gingerbread. The Nandroid backup has them already installed. You just need to root first.


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 24, 2019)

zfreeman said:


> I just remember it was a pain to find any compatible ROM. If you can use another one, go for it. However, most emulators are compatible with Gingerbread. The Nandroid backup has them already installed. You just need to root first.


Its saying to me "root access denied" in sony mobile flasher by androxyde.

I unlocked boot loader by the way


----------



## zfreeman (Oct 24, 2019)

In the case of unlocking bootloader, you can just flash anything (custom ROM with unsigned bootloader).

Tutorial: 
Nougat: https://mega.nz/#F!bt0VzQDA!6OD6YFjCKYUkX6GRhNOBDg


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 24, 2019)

@*zfreeman*
I have no idea how to do any of this, there are conflicting informations and all sort of files. im just confused. Also i dont get hats this "root access denied".

Can you pease assist... im stuck here for hours... its getting anoying.

Its saying to install some clockwork recoveru (which i got no idea what it is) than to use flashtool, than to put some files i got no idea where they are, than it gives me the link and open up some other pake with wall of text.

Can you please, if you know how, tell me in steps how youd do it if you would to install xelite gamer rom and root device, please if its no bother?

Seriously im just stuck here with a ton of confusion and i just want to play games and delete bloatware...thats all.

Also, i dont know what tutorial to follow that you sent me...


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 25, 2019)

Thanks for help. I managed to install xElite gamer 2.0 it works GREAT! i can feel games running better! Its not some mind blowingly better, but its its good, certanly better than how it was. I mean i would be happy with older, original stock system but even if its 5% better id kake it .also its pre rooter, and declutered, with some visual tweeks, so i definatly reccomend this one..it works freat. I installed ics before this and it ran like shi*! 

Anyway, i did it...it was a torture by my self, but your links helped. Thanks a lot! ^^


----------



## tarras (Nov 29, 2019)

What exactly entitle Root on Android:
- The ability to freeze and restore the firmware on your Android device
- Remove ads from the app
- Remove built-in applications and ringtones
- Embedded applications and ringtones
- Change the look of Android to no recognition (to change the icons, change the background), strongly modified apk, system applications
- Extend the work on a single charge (if you charge enough for 1 day, you can increase battery life by 1.5 to give root access - 2 days)
- Increase the speed and responsiveness of Android
- Disperse or reduce the processor speed In a computer, clock speed refers to the number of pulses per second generated by an oscillator that sets the tempo for the processor. Clock speed is usually measured in MHz (megahertz, or millions of pulses per second) or GHz (gigahertz, or billions of pulses per second). Today's personal computers run at a clock speed in the hundreds of megahertz and some exceed one gigahertz. The clock speed is determined by a quartz-crystal circuit, similar to those used in radio communications equipment.
- Automate many routine actions
- Android unlock graphic key
- Create your own firmware
- And many other useful features and capabilities


----------



## c1gar (Dec 24, 2019)

hey

I am pretty much in the same boat as your were, I am trying to root my SE play so i can install apps and move content to sd card, any help would be greatyl appreaited

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

as there seems no way to connect to the play store now from these old devices?


----------



## MetoMeto (Dec 25, 2019)

c1gar said:


> hey
> 
> I am pretty much in the same boat as your were, I am trying to root my SE play so i can install apps and move content to sd card, any help would be greatyl appreaited
> 
> ...


Wll i dont even use playstore on PLAY, i just transfer wat works with old android firmware. i can give you list of apps i tested that work if you want?

Also i am using elite gamer rom..its great for emulators!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

BTW i had such hard time rooting and figuring...put its done at the end..idk how i can help since i dont remember much but ask away, i probably will


----------



## c1gar (Dec 27, 2019)

yes please for the list.

how did u get in to fast boot mode? thanks


----------



## MetoMeto (Dec 27, 2019)

c1gar said:


> yes please for the list.
> 
> how did u get in to fast boot mode? thanks


ill make a list as soon as i get home.
as for fastboot...are you having trouble with fb and what did you tried so far..?

also...i need to remember..i just remember j had HELL doing this right xD

but ill try to remember


----------



## MetoMeto (Dec 27, 2019)

Ok so..what you did so far?


----------



## c1gar (Dec 28, 2019)

hey 

I have been trying to get into the boot loader. DL flashtool etc. but no matter the hardware combo i hold on boot, i cannot access the boot loader to flash firmware to a lower 2.3 in order to root it.


----------



## MetoMeto (Dec 28, 2019)

c1gar said:


> hey
> 
> I have been trying to get into the boot loader. DL flashtool etc. but no matter the hardware combo i hold on boot, i cannot access the boot loader to flash firmware to a lower 2.3 in order to root it.




Hi!

Sorry for my late replys. Let me just put this list of emulators for "Xperia Play" xElite GAMER 2.0 ROM here for you first!

Ill write every emulator that i use here.
So i tested all of them with multiple demanding games and many games at random and results are pretty good and playable. I like when there are no crackings in sound, glitches or god forbid fps drop or slowdowns. x)

So these are all latest (as i know) emulators that work best on said ROM and phone, and also, this is Android version 2.3.7

As for my phone its Xperia PLAY, with custom ROM xElite GAMER 2.0 android version is v2.3.7, phone model is R800i

*Emulators:*

-Play Station ONE:
*   ePSXe v2.0.12 beta 7* (_i don't use native xperia emulator_)
*FPse: v11.206*
(_one suggestion is to use European or PAL games because they run @30FPS natively, and because of that games run full speed most of them and majority of the time unlike NTSC games which are 60FPS natively_)

-Sega Genesis/megadrive:
*   MD.emu v1.5.34* built: jul 34. 2016
*Tiger Genesis v2.1.0*

-Nintendo 64:* 
   Mupen64 Plus AE v2.44* version code: 36
*N64oid v2.7*

-Game Boy ADVANCE:
*   My Boy! v1.8.0*
*My OldBoy v1.5.1
   Nostalgia.GBC pro v1.17.1*

-NeoGeo:
*   NEO.emu v1.5.28*

-NES:
*   Nesoid v2.5.0*
*Nostalgia.NES pro v1.17.1*

-NeoGeo pocket:
*   NGP.emu v1.5.34

-*Sega Game Gear:
*   Nostalgia.GG pro v1.17.1

-*Super Nintendo (SNES):
* Snes9x EX v 1.5.38

-*MAME/Arcade/neogeo
*Tiger Arcade v3.2.0*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Ok so now for rooting flashing etc.

Let me just tell you that im not an expert...im just an experienced NooB and also englush is not my main language, but i really want to help you! But dont expect much from me please.

As for my phone, i used MANY sources and trying to figure stuff out by my self and asking here, duckduck-ing stuff online and solutions and on youtube, forums..may links where dead..but ill try to help any way i can and know how.

many things i just...did..dont know how, but ill try to see if i can remember for you!

Anyway, please tell me first details about your phone and software etc. i mean i must start somewhere 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Oh right! As for hardvare combo you need to connect to pc and THAn do the combo 

Ill try to find how i did it

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I remember going on this site https://developer.sony.com/develop/open-devices/get-started/unlock-bootloader for tools and explanations.. but i think you need to see if your boot loader is unlocked i think?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I know i used "fastboot" mode and i had to turn off phone,, hold search button, connect to pc via usb while holding search and led on power button turns blue and phone is in fastboot mode ready to be..flashed i think. Than i remember using comand prompt and entering a command...
https://androidmtk.com/enable-fastboot-mode-sony-xperia-smartphone
_
EDIT: good news! i found files and documents i used 

Ok i see i used "platform-tools" if i remember correctly you need the latest ones and open command prompt in that folder (you hold shift and press right mouse and youll see "open command prompt here") where you extracted latest platform tools, and use command (wile your phone is in fastboot mode): adb sideload "ROM_NAME.ZIP" where .zip file is in same folder.
I actually never rooted it, it was pain to do so, i always failed so i found already rooted one, flashed it, with that one rooted one i installed xElite gamer 2.0 ROM...

Sorry everything is so messed up, but as i write im remembering 

I think 4.0.2.A.0.79 couldnt be rooted so i found, as i said already rooted with lover version its called like this "R800i_4_0_2_A_0_69_WORLD_1_8_1247_6176.ftf"

or idk if it was already rooted, but i do remember that xx.79 couldnt be rooted while xx.69 could, so thats why i did that first._


----------



## c1gar (Dec 29, 2019)

Thank you for the comprehensive reply! 

Goner try this tonight!


----------



## MetoMeto (Jan 2, 2020)

c1gar said:


> Thank you for the comprehensive reply!
> 
> Goner try this tonight!



No problem!
Sorry i couldnt be more help 

Please tell me if you did it or not, im curious 
Xperia is great console!


----------



## c1gar (Jan 2, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> No problem!
> Sorry i couldnt be more help
> 
> Please tell me if you did it or not, im curious
> Xperia is great console!



unfortunately i get invalid syntax when trying to unlock the boot loader.
but going through your very helpful list of apps atm!
love the xperia play, wish they would make a modern one as i like the game/phone all in oneness of it!


----------



## MetoMeto (Jan 2, 2020)

c1gar said:


> unfortunately i get invalid syntax when trying to unlock the boot loader.
> but going through your very helpful list of apps atm!
> love the xperia play, wish they would make a modern one as i like the game/phone all in oneness of it!


tbh i think they would be the hottest cookie among gamers and non gamers, and it would be MUCH more convinient way to play games.
I would TOTALY buy that phone!!!

As for apps..well..those are what i use and i tested thoroughly, and still testing. If you wish i can send you settings that work for me the best and in most optimal way.
I mean i ask if you want cause i know how tedious can be to find apps that work, that are latest for given android version, that work and to finally test them (i did that for 3 days straight lol)

Also ill try to tell you what cons some emulators have (i mean down side) for example, the ones i can remember right now is with nostalgia emulators. In mapping the buttons, start and sellect wont work after you set up other buttons and vice versa...idk if im doing something wrong but im still testing (not actively though) but when i have time...



*As for syntax error...do you mean in command prompt? *


----------



## Calyptor (Jan 5, 2020)

Nice, just got one myself. Should arrive sometime next week. Were you able to keep call functions after root? Id like to have a system i can install dumped games on but also use it as a regular phone...


----------



## Calyptor (Jan 5, 2020)

zfreeman said:


> Sort of. I've never had an r800i; it's the only model Sony will bootloader-unlock. But you can root all r800. You just have to use a custom ROM with a locked/signed bootloader.
> 
> The later versions of Android seem like they have more overhead, so I just stayed on Gingerbread. Fortunately, there are custom ROMs for gaming that have locked/signed bootloaders; that's what I use.
> 
> ...




Hey freeman, would love to give cola a test but the xda links are down, do you have any leads?


----------

